# Emergency Braking?



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

This is more of a general Tesla question and not Model 3 specific but I am interested in the emergency braking on the cars and what exactly it is capable of. Is it faster than a human can react? At what speeds is it most effective? Is this part of the Auto Pilot option or do all the cars have this activated at all times?

I tried to find videos on Youtube showing the capabilities of this feature but so far have struck out. Sorry for all of the questions but I am totally new to Tesla so this is all foreign to me!

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Here's the best video of a Tesla's emergency braking taking place. The car was cut off by a car 
suddenly turning left from the opposite lane . Do you think you'd be able to react as fast?


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

This is standard on all Teslas, am I right?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Dan Detweiler said:


> This is standard on all Teslas, am I right?


It is since October 2014


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

So how is the parking/E brake engaged in the S? I've only driven one twice so I do not recall.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

The rear disc brakes have an additional shoe clamp on top. Those are the parking brakes.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes. Actually, I meant is there a foot E brake pedal or is it just electronic and automatic when you park? I do remember there isn't a hand brake so I cant drift with it.


----------



## james connolly (Apr 11, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> Yes. Actually, I meant is there a foot E brake pedal or is it just electronic and automatic when you park? I do remember there isn't a hand brake so I cant drift with it.


For example if you stop on an incline at a set of traffic lights you just press hard on the brake pedal and it engages a parking brake. It shows up on the dash as an icon. Once you pull away it disengages automatically.


----------



## EV_Future (Mar 15, 2016)

Parking brake is turned on by pressing a button at the end of the gear switch stalk (it's on the right side).
When you just stop at the traffic light it will engage the "hill hold" which is not the parking brake. It doesn't say which set of brake pads it's using, but on the older Model S it is only available for several seconds I believe, while on the newer ones with upgraded brake system it's available for a long time and if you are stopped for very long it would switch the car to "Park".


----------

